# Go home gbatemp, you are drunk.



## gudenau (Feb 17, 2015)

I love my wonderful internet connection. I get weird artifacts like this every day.

So, my question is have you had this happen to you?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2015)

hmm no 
What internet service have you? Which browser do you use?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2015)

Should resolve itself if you reload the page


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 18, 2015)

That's just the CSS style sheet not loading (at all or properly).  Happens all the time.

Have I had it happen... to here?  Probably.  Other siteS?  Yes.

I won't argue the sobriety of GBAtemp though.  GBAtemp drunk af.


----------



## gudenau (Feb 18, 2015)

Yah, refreshing works. But I find it funny that it does that. I have att uverse. It was that or satellite.


----------



## Aeter (Feb 19, 2015)

I think it looks way more sexy like that.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 20, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Yah, refreshing works. But I find it funny that it does that. I have att uverse. It was that or satellite.


I have uverse, it's gotten to the point that refreshing does not work and have to keep opening a thread in a different tab for it to post correctly or use mobile to even access the site. Even then that has load issues. Every other site works fine, just the Temp that has problems.


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 20, 2015)

Aeter said:


> I think it looks way more sexy like that.


You could make a custom userstyle so it always looks like that.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 20, 2015)

GBAtemp is acting up for me now. Have to fix my Dangan thread later since nothing is loading properly for me. :/


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 20, 2015)

If I'm torrenting all my bandwidth away, I get pages that fail to correctly load like that.
Literally means that it didn't load correctly/completely.
Refresh and retry. If it fails, reset your internet connection, then give it a try.


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> GBAtemp is acting up for me now. Have to fix my Dangan thread later since nothing is loading properly for me. :/


 
you are the 3rd person from the USA who is reporting issues (if we count the OP, that's 4)

there doesn't seem to be any particular issue with the server, anyone else having issues? particularly outside of the USA?
from Hong-Kong it loads fine as usual...


----------



## migles (Feb 20, 2015)

Costello said:


> you are the 3rd person from the USA who is reporting issues (if we count the OP, that's 4)
> 
> there doesn't seem to be any particular issue with the server, anyone else having issues? particularly outside of the USA?
> from Hong-Kong it loads fine as usual...


 
about 5 hours ago gbatemp was offline for me


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 20, 2015)

Costello said:


> you are the 3rd person from the USA who is reporting issues (if we count the OP, that's 4)
> 
> there doesn't seem to be any particular issue with the server, anyone else having issues? particularly outside of the USA?
> from Hong-Kong it loads fine as usual...


It's working now for me.
Last night I posted that thread in the news section but couldn't use most of the basic functions like embedding a Youtube video, or qouting.


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> It's working now for me.
> Last night I posted that thread in the news section but couldn't use most of the basic functions like embedding a Youtube video, or qouting.


 


migles said:


> about 5 hours ago gbatemp was offline for me


 
I did some repairs on the server after encountering problems myself, so it's normal that it went offline.
But I don't know if this had any effect at all...


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2015)

anyone still having issues?
how's it going so far?


----------



## migles (Feb 21, 2015)

Costello said:


> anyone still having issues?
> how's it going so far?


 
on my side everything was fine, no issues at all after that offline time


----------



## OncleJulien (Feb 23, 2015)

slow loading/not loading for two days straight over here.

i have a serious snark build up occurring...that wont be good for anyone.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

update: using a canadian proxy, site response is instantaneous.

now, off to find something teeming with maple.


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 23, 2015)

Costello said:


> I did some repairs on the server after encountering problems myself, so it's normal that it went offline.
> But I don't know if this had any effect at all...


Was the website hacked?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2015)

Everything went right since the beginning for me.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 23, 2015)

I generally have problems specifically with this site, though I suspect that has more to do with my ISP than anything.


----------



## gudenau (Feb 17, 2015)

I love my wonderful internet connection. I get weird artifacts like this every day.

So, my question is have you had this happen to you?


----------



## Costello (Feb 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Was the website hacked?


 
no, it was just unresponsive, one of the SQL tables was damaged, an automatic repair seems to have done the trick


----------



## RCJayce (Feb 25, 2015)

Working Great using Tapatalk, btw can we have a auto merge option for Tapatalk users? We can't multi quote and I know that we can use bb code to mention members but without quoting is useless.


----------



## gudenau (Feb 26, 2015)

I yelled at ATT yesterday, works fine for me now. >;-)


----------



## fischermasamune (Apr 23, 2015)

It's horrible, with minutes to load a drunk version like OP's. Sometimes it loads nothing, or just the blue background. Sometimes it loads correctly like now. It has been this way for a month or two. All other websites are fine, I'm on US.


----------

